# Gucci Horsebit Hobo



## bABy Steffy

I have a question regarding the Horsebit Hobo (large).  I think I have made my mind up that I want this bag, but I'm afraid I'm a little too late.  Do they still sell this bag new?  I looked at their website and didn't see one, and I don't recall seeing them in stores lately.

Am I stuck with trying to find one on ebay/bonanza?  I try to buy my bags new because I've been burned too many times by the "new condition" description, and it shows up with an odor, wear on the bottom, etc.

Thank you so much!
Steffy


----------



## papertiger

bABy Steffy said:


> I have a question regarding the Horsebit Hobo (large).  I think I have made my mind up that I want this bag, but I'm afraid I'm a little too late.  Do they still sell this bag new?  I looked at their website and didn't see one, and I don't recall seeing them in stores lately.
> 
> Am I stuck with trying to find one on ebay/bonanza?  I try to buy my bags new because I've been burned too many times by the "new condition" description, and it shows up with an odor, wear on the bottom, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Steffy



The only way to go ATM is pre-loved but be really careful because this model is one of the most heavily copied Guccis. The best of luck Steffy.


----------



## Hippolyta

I have one that's about 6 years old now and love it so much I wanted to buy a second one as a backup.  I, too, was disappointed that they didn't make this one of their classic bags to keep making.  I see them pop up every once in awhile on yoogiscloset.com and annsfabulousfinds.com.  From what I've heard, both sites are very reputable for selling authentic, pre-loved bags.  Good luck!


----------



## axcarter

Hippolyta said:


> I have one that's about 6 years old now and love it so much I wanted to buy a second one as a backup.  I, too, was disappointed that they didn't make this one of their classic bags to keep making.  I see them pop up every once in awhile on yoogiscloset.com and annsfabulousfinds.com.  From what I've heard, both sites are very reputable for selling authentic, pre-loved bags.  Good luck!


Hi, I know this is kinda an old question, but is that bag heavy to carry when you fill it up? The handle doesn't look very comfortable but I could be wrong and I'm sure if you've had yours for 6 yrs it is worth it.


----------



## gwenni08

bABy Steffy said:


> I have a question regarding the Horsebit Hobo (large).  I think I have made my mind up that I want this bag, but I'm afraid I'm a little too late.  Do they still sell this bag new?  I looked at their website and didn't see one, and I don't recall seeing them in stores lately.
> 
> Am I stuck with trying to find one on ebay/bonanza?  I try to buy my bags new because I've been burned too many times by the "new condition" description, and it shows up with an odor, wear on the bottom, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Steffy


I just purchased this bag on Ebay after buying a fake one on Ebay. Luckily, for me the seller who sold the fake bag wasn't aware of it but did offer free returns. I informed the seller that it was fake and pointed the seller to the Ebay guide "how to tell if a horsebit hobo is fake" page. A lot of sellers on Ebay are claiming they receive these bags as gifts and don't know if they are real or fake. Some sellers will be honest and tell you that they are not sure if the bag is authentic. 

Once I received my authentic bag I could tell the difference from the two bags. I also reviewed the sellers history to make sure that they were selling only authentic items before I bidded on the bag. I frequently browse Ebay and there quite a few fake "horsebit hobo" bags on there now. You just have to be careful and use the authentication thread if you see one. Also, pay close attention to the pictures and details. I am noticing a lot of sellers are just using one picture of the bag which is very skeptical to me.


----------



## axcarter

gwenni08 said:


> I just purchased this bag on Ebay after buying a fake one on Ebay. Luckily, for me the seller who sold the fake bag wasn't aware of it but did offer free returns. I informed the seller that it was fake and pointed the seller to the Ebay guide "how to tell if a horsebit hobo is fake" page. A lot of sellers on Ebay are claiming they receive these bags as gifts and don't know if they are real or fake. Some sellers will be honest and tell you that they are not sure if the bag is authentic.
> 
> Once I received my authentic bag I could tell the difference from the two bags. I also reviewed the sellers history to make sure that they were selling only authentic items before I bidded on the bag. I frequently browse Ebay and there quite a few fake "horsebit hobo" bags on there now. You just have to be careful and use the authentication thread if you see one. Also, pay close attention to the pictures and details. I am noticing a lot of sellers are just using one picture of the bag which is very skeptical to me.


Is it a pretty light weight bag- meaning the handle part? Does the handle hurt your shoulders? It looks like the hardware could...


----------



## gwenni08

axcarter said:


> Is it a pretty light weight bag- meaning the handle part? Does the handle hurt your shoulders? It looks like the hardware could...



I will be honest and say that I only carried the bag twice since I got it. The first time I took it out on a shopping trip with me. The handle didn't hurt my shoulders at all. However, I know I would need to carry the bag more often and then report back later. I will say that the bag was quite convenient because I was able to put several clothing items I purchased in the bag.


----------



## Dymplz79

I just purchased a Gucci Horsebit Hobo medium on ebay and i'm still trying to get it authenticated.  Brought it to the store but they said they don't authenticate anymore.  Please help me if you could...  I just posted on authenticate this about an hour ago... seller said he's willing to refund me all my money if it's not authentic...  thanks in advance!


----------



## mara321

Hi  I am about to purchase a Gucci Horsebit Hobo and I am terrified because I have only purchased bags from the actual store. Now Im gonna purchase from an individual seller. How can i be sure its real? She has given me pics along with the authentication # but I still need to be sure!


----------



## gwenni08

Dymplz79 said:


> I just purchased a Gucci Horsebit Hobo medium on ebay and i'm still trying to get it authenticated.  Brought it to the store but they said they don't authenticate anymore.  Please help me if you could...  I just posted on authenticate this about an hour ago... seller said he's willing to refund me all my money if it's not authentic...  thanks in advance!


I would use the authentication threat available at http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html 

I have used this thread several times and they have saved me hours of worries. It may take a day or two to receive a response but it is worth it. 

Also, Ebay has some good Ebay guides available that offers tips and suggestions about how not buy a fake "Gucci Horsebit" bag which can be accessed at http://reviews.ebay.com/Gucci-Horsebit-Hobos-Gucci-Handbags?ugid=10000000003842739


----------



## gwenni08

mara321 said:


> Hi  I am about to purchase a Gucci Horsebit Hobo and I am terrified because I have only purchased bags from the actual store. Now Im gonna purchase from an individual seller. How can i be sure its real? She has given me pics along with the authentication # but I still need to be sure!


I would use the authentication threat available at http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html 

I have used this thread several times and they have saved me hours of worries. It may take a day or two to receive a response but it is worth it. 

Also, Ebay has some good Ebay guides available that offers tips and suggestions about how not buy a fake "Gucci Horsebit" bag which can be accessed at http://reviews.ebay.com/Gucci-Horsebit-Hobos-Gucci-Handbags?ugid=10000000003842739


----------



## cougster

bABy Steffy said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding the Horsebit Hobo (large).  I think I have made my mind up that I want this bag, but I'm afraid I'm a little too late.  Do they still sell this bag new?  I looked at their website and didn't see one, and I don't recall seeing them in stores lately.
> 
> Am I stuck with trying to find one on ebay/bonanza?  I try to buy my bags new because I've been burned too many times by the "new condition" description, and it shows up with an odor, wear on the bottom, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Steffy








Are you talking about this bag? I think I sometimes see it on Saks


----------



## idvinexpnai

I have this bag in the black leather and it is definitely a beautiful bag. The bag does get heavy and it is sometimes hard to find items inside. However, I don't use mine as often because the screw on the shoulder strap that secures the horsebit detail to the leather strap was beginning to come undone. It's a great bag and worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Dymplz79

Yes they stopped making this style... Same thing happened to me, I waited too long.  I got mine on eBay, lucky me it was authentic...


----------



## BagLovingMom

I was just thinking that I wish Gucci would bring that bag back, it's so iconic IMO.  I have the large tan leather one.  I got it from Gucci, years ago.  It is an extremely durable bag, and italways yields looks and compliments.  I do think it's heavy though even when moderately full, so I rarely wear it, but LOVE the style.


----------



## Dymplz79

gwenni08 said:


> I would use the authentication threat available at http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html
> 
> I have used this thread several times and they have saved me hours of worries. It may take a day or two to receive a response but it is worth it.
> 
> Also, Ebay has some good Ebay guides available that offers tips and suggestions about how not buy a fake "Gucci Horsebit" bag which can be accessed at http://reviews.ebay.com/Gucci-Horsebit-Hobos-Gucci-Handbags?ugid=10000000003842739



thank you so much!


----------



## chicpetitee

BagLovingMom said:


> I was just thinking that I wish Gucci would bring that bag back, it's so iconic IMO.  I have the large tan leather one.  I got it from Gucci, years ago.  It is an extremely durable bag, and italways yields looks and compliments.  I do think it's heavy though even when moderately full, so I rarely wear it, but LOVE the style.


im looking for the original brown one too, i found one on ebay but its a little pricey =I


----------



## lalasocal

Trying to sell mine at the moment lol. Perhaps someone is interested?


----------



## Coachnae

bABy Steffy said:


> I have a question regarding the Horsebit Hobo (large).  I think I have made my mind up that I want this bag, but I'm afraid I'm a little too late.  Do they still sell this bag new?  I looked at their website and didn't see one, and I don't recall seeing them in stores lately.
> 
> Am I stuck with trying to find one on ebay/bonanza?  I try to buy my bags new because I've been burned too many times by the "new condition" description, and it shows up with an odor, wear on the bottom, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Steffy




I think I have 3 of them, still with wrapping on them, but vintage


----------



## asianbebydoll

axcarter said:


> Hi, I know this is kinda an old question, but is that bag heavy to carry when you fill it up? The handle doesn't look very comfortable but I could be wrong and I'm sure if you've had yours for 6 yrs it is worth it.


I know this is an old thread but yes the bag is uncomfortable because the strap is so heavy and for those of us with long hair... it ALWAYS catches my hair!  I couldn't stand it anymore. Off to the closet it went.    I have had mine for years and years but I just bring myself to carry it though it is so pretty. I have the leather guccissima version... so flash to now. I have found new life in this bag. I removed the horsebit strap and replaced it with a leather adjustable shoulder strap. I have now been carrying it non stop. Yes it is altered but i am happy with it. I paid a lot of money for this bag. I figure instead of selling... fix the issue. Had to call in my inner cobbler. Cut some leather off( it had to be done for my vision) I know i know, add in some new grommets and hardware.  This is what my baby looks like now.  The leather strap I bought off poshmark from an old dooney hobo (less than $15) Genuine leather! and its adjustable.  Hardware i bought --Gold chicago screws and some Purse making D rings 1.5 inches in width.  I bought a leather punch off amazon to widen the current holes for the new chicago screws.

*CRAFTMEMORE 4pcs 1-1/2 inches D Rings Purse Loop Quality Plating Flat Metal D-Ring for Craft Purse Making Accessories SC79 (1 1/2 Inches, Gold) $9 and some change

Hilitchi 60-Sets M5 x 5/10 / 15/25 / 35/45 Golden Phillips Chicago Screw Binding Screws Posts Assortment Kit  $10.91

General Tools Leather Hole Punch Tool - 6 Multi-Hole Sizes for Leather, Rubber, & Plastic - Hobbies & Crafts  $10 and some change*


----------



## anasanfran

That is awesome your H.H. is getting out of the closet. I've been there with the "can't use it and can't sell it" problem and I had 2 Babouska top handles in my closet for about five years before they ever saw sun. The large chain horsebit hobo really is a beautiful bag and IMO it will never be played out. Thanks for posting your pics and bringing an old fav back to mind, asianbebydoll! I think I'm going to fish out mine now, too! - ...and to get pics of mine I had to go to my old blog Gucci Freak which was about a million years ago. Gucci nostalgia was fun to look back on.


----------

